# Feg Ack .45



## thehop (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here.. And fairly new to the handgun world. Anyway, I stumbled across a FEG ACK .45, and since i already own a FEG P9R and love it, I bought it. I paid 300 dollars for it, and it's in pristene condition. Not a single scratch, 2 mags, etc. I feel I made a pretty good purchase. Anyhow, I took her home and did some googlin', and can't seem to find a bit of info about it. One guy I know swears it's a rare gun and I got it for a steal, but I'm seeing alot of the GKK models for about 400 and I'm almost positive they're the same thing with a different name. So I guess my question is.. What's in a name? Does anyone know the value of this gun? I've put 50 rounds through it and it did ok, seems to be very very accurate but it jammed 2 times (didn't eject the spent brass). So who can tell me all about my new gun? Thanks in advance and this is a nice board you've got here!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*F.E.G.weapons site*

Is this it? http://www.sunblest.net/gun/FegACK.htm . I have an F.E.G AP-FN, so I keep the Home page of this site handy.


----------



## thehop (Dec 1, 2008)

thats the one!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am sorry to say the FEG ACK 45 is neither rare nor coveted. The design is related to early S&W pistols. The examples I looked at were poorly finished and crude by Western standards. In the end, if you are happy with the FEG that is all that matters. Regards, Richard


----------



## thehop (Dec 1, 2008)

Well when I bought it I took it out and it was having some serious FTE problems. after some heavy cleaning and polishing, I'm happy to say it's performing like a champ! Hey, maybe not a collectible but still a very fun gun. Thanks for the help.


----------

